# Automatic Doors



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

We are considering buying an electric door. Does anyone here have experience with them? I'm curious how they are predator proof if there's no latch.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I have read that the electric doors should keep them safe without any predators getting inside but that's only what I read so you don't have to take any of my advice. Here's what they said about them:
Our automatic coop doors keep your chickens safe and sound at night while keeping predators out of the coop.
This might be more helpful. 7 Things You Need to Know About Chicken Coop Doors | Pet Auto Doors


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> We are considering buying an electric door. Does anyone here have experience with them? I'm curious how they are predator proof if there's no latch.


Yes! I have automatic doors on both of my coops. You can set the time they open and close so you don't have to go out every morning and night, and if they hit a chicken or squish one, it senses it and opens up again until the bird has escaped. 

Mine are form https:/omlet.com they cost $189 and you can add a light for $11. They are great!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I use the ADOR1 auto door. Very satisfied with it. Quite predator proof.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

what if the door closes and one of them is left outside?


----------

